# live aquarium video/voice conference



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Got a time in mind on that date? I see you're a west coast guy so depending on the time of day us east coasters may be sleeping. 

Can we still join the low tech conference if we have a hi-tech tank? I'm sure the answer is yes but wanted to ask.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I would deffinitely be interested in something like this. Should be alot of fun. Would there be somesort of time table/topics for it? I have Skyped with a group and it gets a little interesting/hectic at times.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey! Sounds amazing! Hope I can join


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

on a saturday afternoon, early. 2 people signed up, we need 8 more! This will be an ongoing even, at least once a month depending on how many people are interested.

Yes, there will be a structure to it and some simple rules to follow. I will give more information later.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Sign me up! 
Email sent.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Robert a Google+ hangout may be easier to do and cheaper (free), if all the members of the chat can get into that as well.

It sounds like an interesting idea, and I look forward to hearing how it goes.

-Andrew


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

It's free to make sype calls to pc's and conference or whatever, it's just Phone calls that cost money.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Actually if you subscribe to their monthly service, you get unlimited calling to anyone for the monthly fee, you can call anyone at no charge. I pay three dollars a month. I would be making the group call to everyone, so if there was any charge for the calls, I would be the one paying for it, not anyone else. It doesn't use a phone, only your computer. You just need a microphone and a speaker. If you have a laptop, your computer should have a mike and a speaker. If you don't have this, all you need is a headset that plugs into a USB port. You download the software from Skype. It sets up in minutes. A five year old could do it. Is there anyone here that cannot afford 3 to 6 dollars a month for Skype? They even take paypal. 

We have three or four people so far.


----------



## Ramirezi (Feb 13, 2006)

sent an email, sign me up, It sound like fun. I think that perfect background is your tank when you are talking on skype. (I hope I can pull that off myself)


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

How's this going Robert? Did we get enough people?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll hop on the bandwagon for this...but i live in Japan and will be moving to Korea next march. I would like to see how this work out for me.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

OK, we don't have enough people to do this the way I wanted to do it, so I'm putting it on hold for now. I kept everyones email.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just saw this post for the first time right now. Hoping this can still happen. I would think tons of people would hop on this right away.


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

email sent


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

is this a video chat? do you have to have skype group calling?

sign me up


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

I just posted so it would be back on the top so more people will join. This is a great idea! Join in aquascapers!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

ok, we have 8 people now. You should have received a Skype request from me. If you emailed me, but didn't get a skype add me request, email me again, I may have lost your email.

If we got a few more that would be great, but I am willing to give it a try with what we have


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

! Yes its going to happen


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i didnt get a request. can you pm me your skype name and ill add you?

edit- just read the first post...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Were we going to get this going, Robert? Or is it not working out?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I've just put it on hold, other stuff to deal with. I think we have 8 people last I checked. Call in to my radio show though!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Robert H said:


> I've just put it on hold, other stuff to deal with. I think we have 8 people last I checked. Call in to my radio show though!


Ooo! Yes! I forgot about that!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

You see, my video cam is toast, and I can't buy another one right now.... with me being the host, it would be rather strange for me not to have a cam! And some of the things I wanted to do would really need a cam! Maybe we could do it in January.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Robert H said:


> You see, my video cam is toast, and I can't buy another one right now.... with me being the host, it would be rather strange for me not to have a cam! And some of the things I wanted to do would really need a cam! Maybe we could do it in January.


Yeah, that could be a bit of a problem! January is fine. Maybe I'll have to get a test group going...


----------

